

Ask HN: Share your .emacs (or .vimrc?) - jhferris3

Inspired by this post: http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2007829<p>I find it useful/informative to get to see what other people have in their text editor configuration file.  In the spirit of that, anyone care to share theirs? Mine isn't anything special, but here goes:<p>http://pastebin.com/gUXsprcL
======
misham
I use Janus (<https://github.com/carlhuda/janus>) for my vim setup and then
customize it via .vimrc.local
([https://github.com/misham/.dotfiles/blob/master/vim/vimrc.lo...](https://github.com/misham/.dotfiles/blob/master/vim/vimrc.local))

------
urlwolf
Here's my .vimrc: <https://github.com/quesada/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc>

The nice thing is that all the plugins are from the package manager; it takes
me 2 min to get a working install. Sabayon is great.

------
sethwoodworth
(Vimrc) This is pretty broken without the .vim/ folder as well, but here goes:
<https://github.com/sethwoodworth/dotfiles/raw/master/.vimrc>

------
sid137
Some things I've pieced together:

<https://github.com/sid137/.vim>

<https://github.com/sid137/emacs>

------
dekomote
Here's mine - <http://bitbucket.org/dekomote/vim/src/cc45f0d7a542/.vimrc>

------
3456437
Pretty much just a series of hacks.

<http://pastebin.com/PCh0LwxR>

